# Annoying error when trying to install Starcraft 2, any help?



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 19, 2013)

So this is the error I'm getting when I try to install Starcraft 2;







Obviously I'm not trying to burn a disc, I'm trying to install the game from the retail manufacturers disc, I don't know why my DVD drive is reading it this way or how to change it

Is anyone familiar with this problem or know how to fix it?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 19, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So this is the error I'm getting when I try to install Starcraft 2;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't bypass it by exploring the disc and selecting to setup manually?


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2013)

Wrong forum youre a mod silly use the proper areas


----------



## gioua (Mar 19, 2013)

you forgot to make a poll and ask us our thoughts.. and you mentioned yours.. worst Pada thread yet..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 19, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> You can't bypass it by exploring the disc and selecting to setup manually?


The 'explore disc' option doesn't seem to be available


----------



## Figong (Mar 19, 2013)

If the manual exploring the disk and install fails, can't you download it directly from battle.net with the serial key and go that route? If memory serves, that should work unless battlenet changed how they handle things.


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2013)

Have you checked tge sc fourms on bliz yet ?? If you have the problem chances are someone else has and they've put it up there


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 19, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The 'explore disc' option doesn't seem to be available


You right clicked on the drive in my computer right? That's weird, I've had similar errors before and was always able to bypass it except on a few old DOS format CDROM's.


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2013)

Figong said:


> If the manual exploring the disk and install fails, can't you download it directly from battle.net with the serial key and go that route? If memory serves, that should work unless battlenet changed how they handle things.


Yes this is coorect go into ur bnet account pada digital dl and it will work


----------



## Figong (Mar 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> yes this is coorect go into ur bnet account pada digital dl and it will work


woot woot!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 19, 2013)

Figong said:


> If the manual exploring the disk and install fails, can't you download it directly from battle.net with the serial key and go that route? If memory serves, that should work unless battlenet changed how they handle things.


Awesome, thanks, downloading now


----------



## Figong (Mar 19, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Awesome, thanks, downloading now


de nada, hermano - thanks for the rep too


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 19, 2013)

Copy protection likely not working with your drive, you can see if there is an updated firmware. Another example were DRM affects people that buy the game not pirates.


----------

